# Авиация > До 1945 >  Герой Советского Союза, лётчик-испытатель В.П. Чкалов, малоизвестные факты биографии.

## Владимир -81

*Эпиграф.*
Чкалов вырос,
в душах возвеличась,
а рекорды Громов покорил.
Чкалов был народ,
а Громов — личность, —
каждый, как любовь,
неповторим.
Чкалов — неуемная натура,
до хитринки искренний талант,
Громов — скрупулезная культура,
строгий, романтический педант.
Громов — нет и не было надежней,
Чкалов — риск, отвага и азарт.
Громова встречали по одежке:
кепка не повернута назад.
И шнурок — гагаринский, в волненье —
Чкалову пошел бы — ерунда! —
С Громовым, вне всякого сомненья,
это б не случилось никогда.
Чкалов — не придумаешь заране
для души пределов, рубежей.
Громов — так рассчитано заданье —
кровь не шла из носа и ушей.
Чкалов был стихия, бездорожье,
Громов жил, мгновенья не сгубя.
Чкалов был на каждого похожим,
Громов был похожим на себя.
Феликс Чуев "Два пилота"  1984 г. 

 
*Чкалов В.П.- лётчик. /// Громов М.М. Герой Советского Союза. Художник Г.С. Верейский 1935 г.*

*Герой Советского Союза, лётчик-испытатель В.П. Чкалов, малоизвестные факты биографии.* 
В серии статей  под этим заголовком подробной биографии В.П. Чкалова  не будет, но будут опубликованы  малоизвестные факты его жизни.
В 90-х годах у историков появился доступ к ранее закрытым архивам, соответственно появилась дополнительная информация, которая была использована для написания новых книг о В.П. Чкалове. К сожалению, в новых книгах, (как и в старых) иногда встречаются исторические и хронологические неточности, на эти неточности, в статье,  будет обращено особое внимание.

*Часть 1*
2 февраля (по н/с) 1904 г. в семье Чкаловых родился восьмой ребёнок, которому при крещении *дали имя Валерьян*, в честь Св. мученика Валериана, у которого именины 3 февраля (21 января по с/с).  Валерьяном (Валерианом) Чкалов был как минимум до 1922 г., о чём имеется запись * в свидетельстве о первом браке* Чкалова. Первой женой Чкалова была Лидия Андреева, девушка из Егорьевска, где в то время в "тёрке" учился Чкалов. 

*Егорьевск, февраль 1923 г. Первый ряд, второй справа В. Чкалов, второй ряд, третья справа Лидия Чкалова (Андреева)*
Брак был не долгим, в декабре 1924 г., когда Чкалов уже служил в Ленинграде, они развелись. Детей от первого брака у Чкалова не было. В Ленинграде, под новый 1925 год, Чкалов познакомился с ленинградской студенткой Ольгой Ореховой, но, вскоре отец Ольги запретил дочери встречаться с Валерием, обосновавший своё решение тем, что летчик не принесёт ей счастья. Чкалову и Ольге пришлось расстаться... Но Чкалов парень видный, он знакомится с симпатичной ленинградской девушкой, тоже Ольгой. "В семье Александровых было 4 сестры, и их «называли «Петербургскими красавицами» - никто не мог оторвать взгляда, когда сестры-модницы выходили гулять."

*Семья Александровых. Ольга стоит вторая слева.*
 Чкалов помогал семье Ольги по хозяйству и настал момент, когда он предложил Ольге выйти за него замуж. Но у этой столичной модницы был ещё один ухажёр, военный из НКВД, уже, как говорится, с "положением", и Ольга выбрала его, при этом сказав Чкалову, что он ещё в жизни ничего особенного не совершил. За последний год это был второй отказ Чкалову от женского пола, не считая развода. Если к этому добавить неприятности по службе, то можно понять моральное состояния 21-летнего красвоенлёта. Очевидно тогда Чкалов решил совершить что-то такое особенное, чтобы и его девушки, и его командиры-начальники поняли чего он стоит в этой жизни... 
.............................
Перейдём от дел сердечных, к делам служебным. 
В книгах и статьях о Чкалове написано, что лётное обучение Чкалов начал в Егорьевской военно-теоретической школе Красного Воздушного флота, затем продолжил обучение в Борисоглебской военной авиационной школе летчиков, Московской военно-авиационной школе высшего пилотажа и Серпуховской высшей авиационной школе воздушной стрельбы, бомбометания и воздушного боя. Это так, но не совсем. Дело в том, что в те годы, в названиях  данных учебных заведений, отсутствовало их географическое местоположение  (Егорьевская, Борисоглебская, Московская, Серпуховская и т.д.)  и в соответствии с архивными документами они имели следующие наименования (даты учёбы Чкалова):
- «Теоретическая школа авиации Рабоче-Крестьянского Красного Воздушного Флота Р.С.Ф.С.Р.», город Егорьевск, а с января 1923 г. школа  стала именоваться «Военной Школой Красного Воздушного Флота» (18 августа 1921 г. - 28 марта 1923 г.)
- «2-я военная школа летчиков Красного Воздушного Флота», город Борисоглебск (16 апреля 1923 г. - 9 октября 1923 г.)
- «1-я Высшая школа Красных военных летчиков РККА ВВФ», город Москва (1 ноября 1923 г. - май 1924 г.)
- «Высшая военная авиационная школа воздушной стрельбы и бомбометания», ("Стрельбом") город Серпухов,  (27 мая 1924 г. - 26 июня 1924 г.)  С 1 марта 1925 г. школа стала называться «Военная школа Воздушного Боя» ("Воздухобой") 
  Можно сказать, что особой разницы в названиях нет, но такие неточности могут свидетельствовать о недостаточной информированности авторов. 
В некоторых источниках пишут, что Чкалов окончил обучение в Серпухове в ноябре 1924 года. Действительно, по плану подготовки, Чкалов должен был окончить "Стрельбом" в ноябре 1924 года, но в июне 1924 года его лётчику-инструктору Громову М.М. предложили работу лётчика-испытателя Научно-опытного аэродрома. Громов естественно согласился. Таким образом Высшую школу воздушной стрельбы и бомбометания Чкалов окончил досрочно.

 14 августа 1924 г., после отпуска,  Валерий Чкалов, для дальнейшего прохождения службы, прибыл в Ленинград, в *«1-ю отдельную эскадрилью истребителей».*  В некоторых печатных и интернет изданиях, название этого авиационного подразделения написано не верно: "1-я Особая Ленинградская Краснознаменная истребительная эскадрилья имени  П.Н. Нестерова."   В 1924 г. эскадрилья не была ни Особой, ни Ленинградской, ни Краснознамённой, ни, тем более, им. Нестерова.  В 1925 г. эскадрилье было присвоено почётное наименование им. В.И. Ленина, а Краснознамённой, эскадрилья стала в феврале 1928 г., но Чкалов там уже не служил.
................
В советское время об этом эпизоде биографии Чкалова писать было не принято. 16 ноября 1925 года _"Выездная сессия  Военного Трибунала ЛBО рассмотрев в открытом судебном заседании в расположении 1-й эскадрильи… дело по обвинению гражданина Чкалова Валерия Павловича, 21 года, происходящего из крестьян… разведенного, ранее не судившегося… приговорила гр. Чкалова Валерия Павловича... к лишению свободы со строгой изоляцией на один год, не поражая в правах... Принимая во внимание первую судимость Чкалова, добровольную службу в Красной Армии, молодость и пролетарское происхождение... снять строгую изоляцию и срок лишения свободы Чкалову понизить до шести месяцев."_ Чкалову вменялось "дискредитация авторитета и звания командира-бойца Красной Армии". Причём это нарушение воинской дисциплины было совершено 7 сентября, т.е. более 2-х месяцев назад! Не слишком ли затянули командиры-начальники с наказанием, и не слишком ли суровым оно оказалось? Из материалов дела известно, что "7 сентября 1925 года в г. Ленинграде… …Чкалов вышел на службу в совершенно пьяном состоянии и будучи же арестованным, а затем отправлен на автомобиле домой…" (не на гауптвахту, а именно домой!, под «домашний арест.) Максимальный срок домашнего ареста по Уставу РККА составлял 7 суток, т.е. 15 сентября домашний арест с Чкалова был снят.
Согласно Временному дисциплинарному уставу утверждённого 10 июля 1925 г, это не было самым строгим наказанием. И вдруг, 1 ноября 1925 г. командир отряда С.Г. Король пишет на Чкалова аттестацию приуроченную к судебному разбирательству с выводом: _«…в должности военного летчика-истребителя соответствует, но ввиду того, что крайне недисциплинирован, требует хорошей обработки в этом отношении»_. Причём, С.Г. Король ещё плохо знал своего нового подчинённого, которого перевели из отряда П.Л. Павлушова, и в аттестации вместо отчества Павлович, написал Валерий ПЕТРОВИЧ.
Так что же такого экстраординарного могло случиться в 1-й отдельной эскадрильи истребителей имени В.И. Ленина, в период с 15 сентября (выход Чкалова из-под домашнего ареста) по 1 ноября (дата написание на него аттестации для трибунала), что повлияло на решение командования авиачасти и военного трибунала к 7 суткам домашнего ареста, добавить Чкалову 1 год "исправдома"? Попробуем  разобраться.
Продолжение следует...

----------


## Владимир -81

Продолжение
*Часть 2*
После введения в действие Временного дисциплинарного Устав РККА, Реввоенсовет СССР в циркулярном письме от 13 октября 1925 года потребовал, чтобы этот устав объединил политические и судебно-контрольные органы на укрепление воинской дисциплины. Как положено в армии, политорганы рьяно взялись выполнять эти указания. Позже, командир 1-й эскадрильи П.С. Шелухин, писал: "На Чкалова мое внимание было обращено со стороны политотдела…, которые требовали от меня либо коренным образом переделать психологию Чкалова путем тщательного воспитания, либо отдать под суд и уволить его из армии…". Вот Чкалов и попал под "циркулярку" судебно-контрольных органов. В наше время, примерно то же самое в армии было при Горбачёве. Военные, кто постарше, должны помнить Приказ МО СССР № 0150 от 1985 г. "О борьбе с пьянством и алкоголизмом в армии и на флоте", от которого некоторые   военные "безвинно пострадали". Чкалов вместо шести месяцев отсидел четыре с половиной и уже в конце 1926 года был возвращен в ряды ВВС РККА и направлен в ту же "придворную" авиационную часть, которая в то время базировалась в городе Троицке. 
27 февраля 1927 года Чкалов, таки, женился на ленинградской учительнице Ольге Эразмовне Ореховой. Мало того, 26 мая 1927 г. (менее чем через год после "отсидки"), ком. аэ Шелухин пишет на Чкалова характеристику: "...Хорошо летает. Отличный истребитель. Будет хороший Командир звена, особенно в боевой остановке". В конце июня 1927 года Чкалова направили в г. Липецк на курсы усовершенствования летного мастерства. После липецких курсов, на своём аэродроме, Чкалов показал, чему его там научили. В.В. Брандт вспоминал: _«Набрав необходимую высоту, Валерий Павлович выполнил каскад фигур высшего пилотажа, как всегда "по-чкаловски", стремительно и четко. Все шло очень хорошо, командир с удовольствием наблюдал. Вдруг самолет начал пикировать на ангар. Пикирование выполнялось под большим углом, мотор работал на полных оборотах. Машина с ревом неслась к земле, как раз к тому месту, где стоял командир. Примерно на высоте 50 метров начался выход из пикирования. Но снижение по инерции, разумеется, продолжалось. В результате самолет пронесся над самой землей, так что в кабине была отчетливо видна голова Чкалова в шлеме. Он смотрел на Шелухина. В следующее мгновение летчик пошел круто вверх с явным намерением выполнить петлю. Но ведь петля на такой высоте - самоубийство! Все замерли... Набрав высоту около 150 метров и показав зрителям «спинку», Чкалов плавно и четко повернул машину на 180 градусов вокруг продольной оси, продолжая полет без ухода вверх. Фигура Иммельмана! И это на минимально возможной высоте! Он уверенно и абсолютно одинаково повторил фигуру пять или шесть раз...  Закончив программу, Чкалов начал заход на посадку. Но и здесь зрителей ждал сюрприз. Добравшись примерно до границы аэродрома, летчик перевернул машину и продолжал планирование вверх колесами. Когда до земли остались считанные метры, совершил обратный переворот и тут же приземлился на три точки, то есть выполнил замедленную "бочку" при планировании на посадку"_. Кончился этот отчет о командировке тем, что Чкалов получил двадцать суток ареста от командира бригады, приехавшего в этот момент на аэродром. 
Эту же программу Чкалов показал на воздушном параде в честь 10 летия Октябрьской революции в Москве 8 ноября 1927 г. В приказе наркома обороны К.Е. Ворошилова, было объявлено: "...выдать денежную премию старшему летчику Чкалову за особо выдающиеся фигуры высшего пилотажа". За что его раньше сажали на "губу", теперь за это же поощрили.


*Участники воздушного парада встречаются с К.Е. Ворошиловым и С.М. Буденным. 8 ноября 1927 год. 
Крайний справа, нижний ряд В.П. Чкалов.*

................
Вернёмся во времени чуть назад. Осень 1925 года. Следует сразу оговорится, всё что здесь будет далее написано, пока, не имеет архивно-документального подтверждения, но об этом эпизоде биографии Чкалова упоминается в литературных произведениях его друзей - Героев Советского Союза, его жены и писателей того времени, посему, не учитывать их воспоминания и мнение, мы не имеем права.
Итак, после отбытия домашнего ареста, в середине сентября 1925 г., Чкалов был отправлен в очередной отпуск, крайний раз в котором он был в июле-августе 1924 года. Приехав домой, в родное Василёво, Валерий рассказал родителям о своих армейских "злоключения" и получил от отца строгое указание: – Аверьяну надо срочно жениться. А что ещё отец мог посоветовать сыну в данной ситуации.
 Приехав из отпуска в Ленинград, в середине октября, Чкалов узнаёт, что его "выгнали" из 3-го отряда, которым командовал Павлушов, и перевели в отряд, которым командовал военлёт Король. Выполняя указание отца, Чкалов собрался "свататься" к Ольге Александровой, ленинградской девушке, за которой он тогда ухаживал. Золовка (жена родного брата) Ольги Александровой, Надежда Николаевна Александрова рассказывала корреспонденту Санкт-Петербургской газеты «Мой район» MR7.ru Татьяне Морозовой: _«Тогда-то, по словам рассказчицы, он и сказал девушке прийти на мост Равенства (сейчас Троицкий мост), встать на середину. Это было днем, свидетелей почти не было. Она пришла, а его нет. И вдруг он летит прямо на неё. Ольга схватилась за перила. А он пролетел под мостом. Она так и застыла от страха. Ей помог дойти до дома прохожий. В этот же вечер Чкалов пришел к ней домой – сказал, что его выгнали из авиаэскадрильи (имелось ввиду выгнали из авиаотряда Павлушова - ВАС). И что ей надо выбирать прямо сейчас – быть с ним или нет. Она выбрала второе…»._ К сожалению, Надежда Николаевна не помнит точно, когда это было. Постараемся узнать эту дату из других источников. 
Дело в том, что в большинстве мемуаров, воспоминаний, биографий В.П. Чкалова, авторы эту дату указывают расплывчатыми фразами: «через некоторое время», «перед этим» «позднее» «однажды» и так далее. И только О.Э. Чкалова в книге «Жизнь Валерия Чкалова» писала: _«Да, это случилось в 1925 году. Летая над Ленинградом, Чкалов снизил свой самолёт и пролетел под Троицким мостом…_ (ленинградцы мост Равенства по старинке назвали Троицким мостом. ВАС) _…это был необычный, рискованный, не дозволенный лётным уставом полёт. Его горячо обсуждали, им восхищались, однако Чкалова за этот полёт строго наказали»_. Какое же это было "строгое наказание", если учесть, что выговоры и гауптвахта для Чкалова были привычным делом.
Некоторые авторы просто не знали этой даты, другие умышленно её не называли, чтобы не обнаружилась связь между полётом Чкалова под мостом и его первой судимостью осенью 1925 года.
Жена Чкалова указала дату полёта Чкалова под мостом в Ленинграде - 1925 год, но когда конкретно? Бытует мнение, что эпизод пролёта под мостом, "совершённого для завоевания сердца возлюбленной", придумал режиссёр Калатозов. Но это не совсем так. Впервые об этом полёте Чкалова написал Г. Байдуков в рассказе "О Чкалове", который был опубликован в журнале "Роман - газета" № 4 за 1939 г. (Типография "Гослитиздата", тираж 275000 экз.), т.е. за два года до выхода фильма "Валерий Чкалов". Но в рассказе Георгия Филипповича есть нестыковка. Автор пишет, что после полёта и серьёзного разговора с командиром, Чкалов пришёл домой к жене. Но жена в своих интервью многократно писала, что Чкалов при ней под мостом не летал. В последующих изданиях Байдуков про жену уже не пишет, но пишет, что за полёт под мостом Чкалова отругал и наказал командир эскадрильи Антошин. Антошин, в свою очередь, в мемуарах писал, что Чкалова за полёт под мостом не наказывал, и слышал о том полёте (значит, полёт всё-таки был) от других людей. Антошин сдал должность командира 1-й отдельной эскадрильи истребителей 26 мая 1925 г. Командиром эскадрильи был назначен  П.С. Шелухин, которому было поручено отобрать лучших летчиков эскадрильи для переучивания на истребитель "Фоккер D.XI", Чкалов был в их числе. Значит, полёт под мостом мог быть совершён Чкаловым не раньше июня 1925 года. Но, в летнее время эскадрилья из Ленинграда улетала в летний лагерь  Дудергоф, и возвращалась обратно на базу в конце августа-начале сентября. Т.о. полёт под мостом мог быть совершён Чкаловым не ранее сентября 1925 года.
Обратимся к достаточно редкой книге Николая Николаевича Боброва "Чкалов" (Издательство "Художественная литература" Москва 1940 г., тираж 30000 экз.) 
Судя по хронологической последовательности (хотя и у этого автора имеется путаница с датами), автор описывает события, как раз, осени 1925 года.
Н. Бобров пишет: _"Дни шли. Командир эскадрильи (Антошин) уехал отдыхать на берег Чёрного моря. Там он получил от приятеля письмо, в котором сообщалось, что Чкалов пролетел под мостом, перекинутым через Неву. - Да как пролетел! - написал приятель. - Он не задел колёсами истребителя поверхности Невы, а концами крыльев - быков, хотя их отделяло несколько сантиметров!"_ 
Ещё раз обращаю внимание, что книга Н. Боброва была напечатана до выхода фильма "Валерий Чкалов"  (подписано в печать 12 декабря 1940 года). 
......................
«Авиационно-исторический пазл», похоже, сложился. После выхода Чкалова на службу в пьяном состоянии 7 сентября, никто его отправлять в "исправдом" не собирался. А вот  его полёт под мостом, после отпуска, в 20-х числах  октября 1925 г., очевидно, стал последней каплей переполнившей чашу терпения авиационного начальства и партийных органов. К тому же, если с прежними «художествами» Чкалова раньше как-то разбирались в эскадрильи, не вынося «сора из избы», то этот случай оказался в поле внимания командования ВВС ЛенВО и Ленинградского ОГПУ, которые потребовали строго наказать нарушителя. Но чтобы этот дурной пример не нашёл подражателей и для исключения подобных случаев в дальнейшем, было принято решение это событие не афишировать. 16 ноября 1925 г. военный трибунал подобрал  Чкалову   «подходящую» статью «…дискредитация авторитета и звания командира-бойца Красной Армии», (вспомнили пьянку двухмесячной давности), и тишина…  И о самом полёте мы могли бы не узнать, если бы «режим молчания»,  наверняка с разрешения и одобрения высшего руководства, не прервал режиссер Калатозов сняв в 1940 году  фильм *«Валерий Чкалов».* 
Но подражатели у Чкалова всё же нашлись. Лётчик-испытатель *Примо Джибелли*, итальянец, эмигрировавший в СССР, выпускник Качинской авиашколы,  в 1933 году  предпринял неудачную попытку пролететь под мостом через Москву-реку. В результате самолет был разбит, а Примо после лечения был уволен из армии. Позже он смог вернуться в строй, храбро сражался против франкистов в небе Испании, в 1936 г. был посмертно удостоен звания Героя Советского Союза.

*Первый справа Примо Джибелли, второй справа Валерий Чкалов (1927 г.)*

Ещё один интересный момент, Калатозов  мог знать точную дату полёта, но цензура запретила ему об этом упоминать,  и тогда, возможно, он  принял решение, что съёмки эпизода полёта  Чкалова под мостом будут выполнять в тот же самый день, когда его выполнял сам Чкалов. Погода (в соответствии с архивом погоды) в середине октября 1940 года в Ленинграде (когда снимали эпизод полёта) стояла очень хорошая, но Калатозов ждал «тот самый» день. И этот день настал, правда, плохо подходивший для съёмок, один из самых ненастных дней второй половины месяца, хмурый дождливый день 22 октября 1940 года. Но это была круглая дата, с 22 октября 1925 года прошло ровно 15 лет, как был совершён,  ставший знаменитым, полёт под мостом. Отснятые кадры получились плохого качества и на следующий день пришлось их переснимать.   
  
*Архив погоды в Ленинграде в октябре 1925 год. /// Табель календарь 1925 год. /// Архив погоды в Ленинграде в октябре 1940 г.*

На этом можно закончить повествование о сложном «ленинградском» периоде жизни Чкалова. Но впереди у него  был, наверное, самый сложный период жизни – «брянский».
Продолжение следует...

----------


## Владимир -81

Продолжение
*Часть 3*
15 декабря 1927 года старший лётчик Валерий Чкалов прибыл в город Брянск, в 15-ю авиационную бригаду имени "ЦИК СССР". Командиром бригады был старший лётчик В.Н. Лопатин. Чкалов был определён в 15-ю авиационную эскадрилью, которой командовал старший лётчик Гуляев, во 2-й н/отдельный отряд, которым командовал старший лётчик И.И. Козырев. Этот период для него был, пожалуй, самым трудным: вдали от дома, от семьи - жены и сына, который родился 1 января 1928 года.
В начале апреля 1928 года, в военном госпитале г. Брянска, Чкалов проходил очередную медицинскую комиссию. Всех врачей прошёл нормально, а врач окулист, в Свидетельстве о болезни № 716 от 10 апреля 1928 г., сделал запись: "Острота зрения правого глаза 0,7 левого глаза 0,8... Название болезни (по русски) «Небольшой миопический астигматизм». Вывод врачебной комиссии "«Негоден к лётной службе» на основании расписания болезней Приказа РВС СССР № 49."
Некоторые современные историки авиации высказывают предположение, что зрение у Чкалова ухудшилось из-за употребления некачественных спиртных напитков, но это неверное предположение. Дело в том, что астигматизм – это, попросту говоря, чистая оптика, а ухудшение зрения от злоупотребления алкоголя - это биохимия, т.е. повреждение глазного нерва (так объясняют медицинские специалисты). Таким образом временное ухудшения зрения у Чкалова было не от алкоголя, а от перегрузок. 

*Свидетельстве о болезни Чкалова от 10 апреля 1928 г.*
Расписание болезней лётного состава действующее в 1928 г. найти не удалось, но если бы Чкалов проходил ВЛК в наше время, (а требования к здоровью лётного состава современной авиации, с тех пор, значительно ужесточились),  то, Чкалов с  остротой зрения правого глаза 0,7 и левого глаза 0,8 *по расписанию болезней пункт 33*, был бы годен по «графе IV- лётчики и штурманы, летающие на транспортных и поршневых самолётах». Мало того, при индивидуальной оценке Чкалов мог бы быть признан годным по «графе II - лётчики и штурманы, летающие на самолётах - истребителях, штурмовиках».  Но врачи в брянском госпитале сделали свою "индивидуальную оценку" и  списали Чкалова с лётной работы, (возможно, по чьей-то убедительной просьбе). Ни  до этой медкомиссии, ни после, проблем со зрением у Чкалова не было.
На этой же медкомиссии   Чкалову «приписали» ещё один диагноз, который "выражался в недостаточной выдержанности». А кто бы такое стерпел - списывают с лётной работы  из-за «ерунды». Естественно, Чкалов с рабочее - крестьянской прямотой  высказал врачам, всё, что он о них думал, за что и получил  дополнительный диагноз: «незначительный шизоидный статус», который в последующих медкомиссиях не имел подтверждения.
 Чкалова, в тот раз, не списали и не уволили. Ему дали отпуск по болезни, потом он повторно прошёл медкомиссию,  и с 15 июня  приступил к полётам, налетав к моменту аварии  15 августа 1928 года 26 часов 26 минут. На момент аварии  зрение у него было в приделах нормы,  0,9 на оба глаза, что означало годность к лётной работе по зрению без ограничений. 
...........
Первое летное происшествие Чкалова во время службы в 15-й эскадрильи произошло 28 июля 1928 года, когда эскадрилья летала на лагерном аэродроме в Гомеле. *Дознание об аварии*  самолета "И-2", который пилотировал ст. летчик тов. Чкалов В.П., было поручено командиру 2-го н/отряда (неотдельного отряда) старшему летчику Козыреву Ивану Ивановичу, с которым Чкалов ранее служил в 1-й эскадрильи истребителей в Ленинграде.
Валерий Чкалов в показаниях писал:_ "...получил задание от командира эскадрильи вылететь на соревновательный фигурный полет и произвести посадку на точность." "...Расчитав последний разворот, вышел на прямую и стал приземлять самолет, идя над оврагом я был уверен что самолет пройдет и коснется площади аэродрома. В самом конце оврага 1–1,5 метра высоты, самолет имея малую скорость и при выборе ручки на себя парашютнул – колеса самолета коснулись площади аэродрома, а хвост самолета ударился об бугор и оторвался. Я сразу же выключил зажигание перекрыл бензин и самолет прокатился 20–25 метров остановился."_
Опрошенный по сему делу дежурный по аэродрому мл. авиатехник 2-го Н/отряда 15-й авиаэскадрильи тов. Стребань Ф. А. <…> показал: _"По приказанию дежурного по бригаде я разложил старт, для полетов 15-й Эскадрильи..."_ Посадочное "Т" (посадочный знак) был выложен на расстоянии 50 метров от края оврага.* (!?)* 
Непонятно, что мешало дежурному по аэродрому выложить посадочный знак в безопасном месте, подальше от края оврага, размеры лётного поля аэродрома в Гомеле вполне это позволяли. Роковая случайность, оттащил бы дежурный по старту полотнища посадочного знака ещё на 20-25 метров, подальше от края оврага, или ветер был бы другого направления, и ни какой аварии не было бы. Но случилось то, что случилось.


*Немецкая аэрофотосъёмка аэродрома в Гомеле 1941 г.*

К счастью, все обошлось, самолет требовал лишь малого ремонта, хотя, в Приказе Начальника ВВС Белорусского военного округа говорилось: _"...посему: 1) в целях пресечения дальнейших попыток со стороны Чкалова к развязанности приказываю арестовать его на трое суток с содержанием на гауптвахте и предупреждением об отстранении от полетов за проявление подобных поступков. 2) командиру эскадрильи и командиру отряда принять меры воспитательного порядка"._ 
Очевидно, в то время, именно так решался вопрос профилактики лётной аварийности. Ни дежурный по аэродрому, ни дежурный по бригаде в Приказе Начальника не упоминаются.
Из письма Чкалова жене:_ "Вчера поломал самолет. Страшно неприятно, хотя и пустяки сломал, но все-таки…За шесть лет не было поломок, а тут появилось..."_
..........
Но на этом "приключения" Валерия Павловича не закончились. В том же 1928 году, 15 августа, он на самолете "Фоккер-D.VII"  потерпел аварию.
Следует пояснить, в каком состоянии были эти самолёты к тому времени:
_К 1927 г. старые "фоккеры", построенные почти десять лет назад, были уже сильно изношены. В формулярах машин имелись записи "Срок службы вышел", в направлениях на ремонт писали "по ветхости". Неоднократно перетягивали полотно на плоскостях, меняли моторы. Импорт последних уже прекратили, и оставалось рассчитывать только на многократную переборку. Аварии из-за отказов двигателей следовали одна за другой. 31 октября 1927 г.  разбились сразу две машины, причём в одной из них погиб лётчик Матвеев... Только за июль - сентябрь 1928 г. в 50-м отряде произошли восемь аварий: лопались камеры колёс, открывались в полете панели капота, текли радиаторы, обрывались тяги..._ 
 На таких самолётах, Чкалов в составе сводного звена, выполняя полёт  на предельно малой высоте,  зацепил за телеграфные провода и упал. При этом пилот получил лишь легкие ссадины и ушиб левого колена. У самолёта был поврежден воздушный винт, нижнее крыло, шасси и фюзеляж. Следствием  было установлено, что самолёт после аварии восстановлению не подлежит.
 К сожалению, во многих источниках  биографии Чкалова, периода его службы в Брянске, имеется существенная неточность: _"...летчик Чкалов решил сходу научить подчиненных выполнять бреющий полет на сверхмалой высоте. Но на их пути оказалась телеграфная линия"._ Эта информация перепечатывается разными источниками, но на самом деле обстоятельства и истинные причины той аварии были иными. 
 Чтобы понять причины приведшие к этой аварии следует ознакомиться с полным текстом Приказа начальника ВВС Белорусского военного округа №191/69 от 19 октября 1928 года:
_"15 августа 1928 г. сводное звено самолетов "Фоккер-D.7" 15-й и 17-й авиаэскадрильи в составе: ведущего звено командира неотдельного отряда 15 авиаэскадрильи ст. летчика Козырева, командиров звеньев 17 авиаэскадрильи Пилепеца и Мошкина и ст. летчика 15-й авиаэскадрильи Чкалова вылетело с Гомельского аэродрома для перелета к месту зимней стоянки в г. Брянск.
Согласно указаний ведущего, звено шло бреющим полетом на минимальной высоте, меняя ее в зависимости от высоты местных предметов и доводя до 3-5 метров, причем самолет ведущего не имел ни компаса, ни исправных часов.
При подлете к железной дороге Унеча - Орша Чкалов врезался в железнодорожные провода и потерпел аварию. Звено, сделав круг над ним, полетело дальше, но не на Брянск, а на Кричев, т.е. приняв железную дорогу Унеча - Орша за железную дорогу Гомель - Брянск. Полет продолжался на той же высоте. В результате чего на линии Сураж - Кричев ведущий звено Козырев сам налетает на провода, срывает болт правой стойки левой плоскости и продолжает полет с повисшей в воздухе стойкой.
При подходе к Кричеву Козырев убеждается в неправильности взятого курса, меняет его и идет по Рославльскому шоссе на Рославль. В 2 км от него Мошкин, не предупреждая ведущего, совершает вынужденную посадку из-за боязни нехватки горючего.
Ближе к городу по той же причине садится Пилипец и, недалеко от него, садится Козырев.
Из предоставленного аварийного материала усматривается ряд безобразных нарушений и упущений со стороны всего состава сводного отряда:
1) Совершенно не обоснованное решение лететь на высоте 5-10 м. принял ведущий звено Козырев. Кроме того, он "не предупредил о серьезности и внимательности отношения к полету недисциплинированного и не спавшего целую ночь Чкалова".
2) Решение лететь на такой высоте, ориентируясь исключительно по железной дороге, где телеграфные столбы имеют высоту, превышающую полет (8 метров) при отсутствии компаса и исправных часов, является явным преступным.
Данная авария, как и весь полет, служит ярким примером недисциплинированности целого звена, три четверти состава которого - командиры частей эскадрильи.
Был еще случай перелета на подобной высоте из Бобруйска в Гомель.
ПРИКАЗЫВАЮ:
1.Дело направить к прокурору для привлечения к судебной ответственности старшего летчика Чкалова и командира неотдельного отряда т. Козырева.
2. На командиров звена Мошкина и Пилипеи наложить взыскание властью командира части.
3. Впредь воспретить производство полетов на высоте ниже 50 метров и не допускать таковых командиром эскадрильи ...
5. Отстранение Чкалова от полетов подтверждаю"._

 
*Схемы составлена по материалам Приказа начальника ВВС Белорусского В.О.
Карта местности предоставлена краеведческим музеем г. Унеча*

Если досконально разбираться в обстоятельствах этой аварии, то Чкалов, в то утро, вообще не имел права лететь, а командир отряда Козырев, не имел права допускать Чкалова к перелёту. Дело в том, что Чкалов ночью перед полётом не спал (искал украденные у него в общежитии вещи), утром не завтракал и перед полётом честно доложил об этом командиру. Козырев ОБЯЗАН был отстранить Чкалова от перелёта за нарушение предполётного режима. Чкалова надо было отправить спать, а после обеда, или на следующий день, он перегнал бы этот "злосчастный " самолёт в Брянск и служил бы дальше.
Как показали дальнейшие события сводное звено к перелёту было не готово, самолёт ведущего не имел компаса и исправных часов. За подготовку звена к полёту несёт ответственность ведущий звено (ст. лётчик И Козырев), контроль должен был осуществлять старший авиационный начальник - командир эскадрильи (ст. лётчик Гуляев), а т.к. группа состояла из лётчиков разных эскадрилий 15-й и 17-й, то контроль должен был осуществляться на уровне авиационной бригады (командир бригады ст. лётчик Лопатин или назначенное им лицо). Ни чего из этого сделано не было.

В личном деле Чкалова в отношении этой аварии имеется документ: "Статистическая карта об аварии лётчика" (Чкалова)
Командир эскадрильи тов. Гуляев (который должен был контролировать подготовку к перелёту) указал "непосредственные причины": "Полёт на малой высоте (непонятно, при чёт тут Чкалов, если он был ведомым и летел за ведущим), "ухарство, невнимательность, хулиганство" (Чкалова)
Косвенные (причины): "Выбор ведущим (Козыревым) трудных условий полёта (малая высота) небрежность и ориентировка, которая была потеряна".
Получается (по Гуляеву), что Козырев, который "загнал" не спавшего всю ночь Чкалова в провода, Козырев, который потом полетел не в ту сторону, потом, чуть сам не "повис" на проводах, потом совершил вынужденную посадку "остатками" звена в 130 км. от места назначения, совершил "небрежность", а Чкалов летевший за Козыревым в "боевом строю", совершил "Ухарство" и "Хулиганство". Так кого надо строго наказать, как бы, спрашивает Гуляев? Вывод очевиден, Чкалова! Тем более, что на Чкалова была написана соответствующая аттестация, с выводом : "Продвижению по службе не заслуживает". Что примечательно, эту аттестацию 3 октября 1928 г. (для трибунала) подписал... командир неотдельного отряда 15 авиаэскадрильи ст. летчик Козырев И.И. (ведущий "аварийного" звена), который, в соответствии с приказом начальника ВВС Белорусского военного округа, должен был сам находиться под следствием!

     Командованию авиабригады надо было найти и наказать виновного, но т.к. _"..авария служит ярким примером недисциплинированности целого звена, три четверти состава которого - командиры частей эскадрильи",_ а одна четвёртая этого состава был Чкалов, строго наказать решили именно его. Приговором военного трибунала Белорусского военного округа от 30 октября 1928 года В.П. Чкалов был осужден по статье 193-17 пункт "а" УК РСФСР к одному году лишения свободы.
Примечание: Статья 193-17 пункт а) гласит:_ "Злоупотребление властью, превышение власти, бездействие власти, а также халатное отношение к службе лица начальствующего состава Рабоче-Крестьянской Красной Армии, если деяния эти совершались систематически, либо из корыстных соображений или иной личной заинтересованности, а равно если они имели своим последствием дезорганизацию вверенных ему сил, либо порученного ему дела, или разглашение военных тайн, или иные тяжелые последствия, или хотя бы и не имели означенных последствий, но заведомо могли их иметь, или были совершены в военное время, либо в боевой обстановке, влекут за собой - лишение свободы на срок не ниже шести месяцев."_
Кстати, пункт "б" данной статьи предусматривал "высшую меру социальной защиты", а в пункте "в" указано: _"Те же деяния, при отсутствии признаков, предусмотренных пунктами "а" и "б" настоящей статьи, влекут за собой - применение правил дисциплинарного устава Рабоче-Крестьянской Красной Армии."_
Вот такая "интересная" статья УК РСФСР с диапазоном наказания от "выговора" до "расстрела".
В тюрьме Чкалов пробыл не год, а 16 дней. С молчаливого согласия надзирателей, которые сочувствовали положению Чкалова, ему удалось передать жене письмо о помиловании, адресованное ЦИК СССР.
Из письма Чкалова к жене Ольге: _"Вчера был мне суд. Судили без свидетелей и защиты в закрытом заседании. Присудили к одному году лишения свободы ... Сегодня беседовал с военкомом бригады, он очень удивлен приговором и завтра едет в Смоленск для выяснения и ходатайства о снятии с меня приговора ... Военком бригады говорит, что мы вас во что бы то ни стало сохраним для воздушного флота ... Вины никакой за собой не чувствую и объясняю это так, как сказал один командир здесь. Будь это не Чкалов на моем месте после аварии, то не было бы ничего. Значит, я им бельмо на глазу, от которого хотят избавиться в том отношении, чтобы Чкалов никогда не лез со своими указаниями на их неправильные действия ..."_
В кассационной жалобе 31.10.28 г. Чкалов писал: _«Прошу о пересмотре этого дела, или хотя бы (т.к. наличие вины моей безусловно имеется) об осуждении меня условно… Главное заключается в разном понимании характера подготовки летчика-истребителя. На мой взгляд, тенденция, имеющаяся в армии, к максимальной осторожности в полетах неверна, в особенности в истребительской авиации. Летчик-истребитель должен быть, на мой взгляд, смелым, с безусловным отсутствием боязни и осторожности в полетах. В противном случае, в воздушном бою с противником летчик, привыкший осторожно летать, больше будет думать о машине, чем о противнике. В результате чего, безусловно, будет сбит... Я прекрасно понимаю и знаю нашу бедность и потому необходимость сохранения материальной части (дорогостоящий самолет), но в то же время не допускаю мысли о необходимости за счет сохранения ее ухудшить боевую подготовку… А эта точка зрения квалифицируется командованием «хулиганством», недисциплинированность»_
По ходатайству заместителя начальника ВВС Я.И.Алксниса и наркома К.Е. Ворошилова тюремное наказание было заменено на условный срок. По личному указанию М.И. Калинина вскоре авиатор был освобожден, но из Военно-воздушных сил РККА Чкалов был уволен…

Кстати, ведущий звено это тот самый И. Козырев, который служил с Чкаловым в Ленинграде и поспорил, что Чкалов не сделает 50 мертвых петель подряд. А Чкалов сделал больше, правда делал он их над Ленинградом, за что и был справедливо посажен комэской Антошиным на гауптвахту.
Козырев Иван Иванович - командира 2-го неотдельного отряда 15-й авиаэскадрильи, как следует из подписи на фотографии сделанной в ноябре 1921 в авиашколе города  Зарайска, дослужился до командира эскадрильи в Брянске. Погиб в 1931 г. на самолёте "И-3".
Вот такая "суровая проза" авиационной службы Чкалова в Брянске.
Продолжение следует...

----------


## Владимир -81

Продолжение
*Часть 4*
После увольнения из РККА Валерий Чкалов вернулся в Ленинград. Долго не мог устроиться на работу. Наконец, в начале 1929 года его приняли лётчиком-инструктором в Ленинградский ОСОАВИАХИМ, где он выполнял прогулочные и агитационные полёты, "катал" на тихоходном "Юнкерсе" (Junkers F-13) желающих полетать. В кабину самолёта, помимо лётчика и механика, помещались четыре пассажира. Средства, получаемые от платных полётов, шли на организацию и содержание планёрного кружка.
_Конечно, это было совсем не то, о чём он мечтал. Но другой возможности находиться в небе не представлялось. А летать Чкалов очень хотел. Это было ему совершенно необходимо. Без этого он сразу мрачнел, скучнел и терял интерес к жизни._
О двух лётных эпизодах, в период работы Чкалова в Лениградском ОСОАВИХИМе, рассказывает  Владимир Лазаревич  Зархи, который в это время летал бортмехаником с Чкаловым. В восьмом номере *журнала "Костёр" за 1965 год* (стр. 9-10)  были опубликованы воспоминания Владимира Лазаревича "Два рассказа о В.П. Чкалове". 

*"Воздушный поединок"*
(Публикуется с сокращениями)
_"Этот "поединок" состоялся в 1929 году... На том же самом аэродроме, с которого Валерий Павлович возил ленинградцев на воздушные прогулки, находились самолеты международной линии Ленинград—Кенигсберг. Их обслуживали советские и немецкие летчики. Один из немцев, Беринг, входил в десятку лучших летчиков Европы. ...Стоял хороший августовский день. Прогулочных рейсов в этот день не было. Мы должны были сделать пробный полет на самолете, только что вышедшем из ремонта. И самолеты Осоавиахима, и самолеты, летавшие в Кенигсберг, были одной и той же марки — «Юнкерс-13». Только наши были послабее, всего в 185 лошадиных сил. А на международной линии летали самолеты с моторами в 240 лошадиных сил. И вот мы с Валерием Павловичем поднялись в воздух, полетали минут пятнадцать, проверили все, что должны были проверить, и уже собирались идти на посадку. В это время мы вдруг увидели, что на нас в лобовую атаку идет самолет. Валерий Павлович принял вызов. Не такой он был человек, чтобы уклониться от боя. И тоже повел наш самолет навстречу. Это был самый настоящий лобовой таран. Дело решали доли секунды. Зная характер Чкалова, я мог предположить только два варианта: или оба самолета разобьются, или немец в последний момент уйдет вверх или вниз. Третьего варианта, то есть того, что уйдет Чкалов, быть не могло. Но немец-то этого не знал. На всякий случай я послал последнее «прости» всему, что оставалось у меня на земле, и приготовился к самому худшему. Но в последнее мгновение немец скользнул вниз. Тогда Чкалов заложил самолет в крутой вертикальный вираж, выйдя из которого, «сел на хвост» немца. Дело в том, что в вертикальном вираже наш самолет приобрел дополнительную скорость и оказался в состоянии догнать самолет Беринга, у которого был более мощный мотор. Мы сделали два круга на хвосте у немца. Он так и не смог от нас отцепиться. После его посадки Чкалов сделал еще один круг — круг победы, и только после этого мы приземлились. Не успели мы подогнать самолет к ангару, как к нам примчался связной мотоциклист и потребовал «всех кто на борту» к командующему ВВС (ЛВО) товарищу Межраупу. У Межраупа мы получили грозный разнос и приказ о пятнадцати сутках ареста. Слушая этот разнос, я смотрел на Чкалова и еле сдерживался от смеха. Он стоял, опустив голову, как провинившийся школьник, и даже не пытался оправдываться. А когда Межрауп кончил нас разносить Валерий Павлович робко сказал: -"Он первый начал..."  Это мы еще проверим, — сказал Межрауп и отпустил нас.
  Пока мы были у Межраупа, с Берингом разговаривал начальник аэродрома. Он с упреком спросил немецкого летчика:
- Что же вы затеяли воздушный бой?
Беринг ответил:
- Хотел попробовать, как русский летчик выдержит легкий натиск такой машины. Я — старый, опытный летчик. И мне сели на хвост. Я очень удивлен, то, наверное, ваш лучший летчик?
У нас все такие, — лихо ответил ему начальник аэродрома.
Межраупу доложили по телефону о разговоре с Берингом. Приказ об аресте был отменен..._


*Фото из журнала "Костёр" № 8 1965 г.*

*"Будничный подвиг"*
   Лётные происшествия и аварии, к сожалению, неотъемлемая часть лётной работы. Очередная авария случилась у Валерия Чкалова в ноябре 1929 года. Вот как об этом случае рассказывал В.Л. Зархи со слов его товарища, участника тех событий, бортмеханика Чкалова Николая Николаевича Иванова. 

*Ленинградский ОСОАВИАХИМ, (слева на право) Н. Иванов, В. Чкалов...*

_"Это было в ноябре 1929 года._ (по уточнённым данным 26 февраля 1930 г.) _Шла горячая пора коллективизации. Валерий Павлович получил задание: вылететь в Боровичи, там принять на борт агитатора и листовки и облететь труднодоступные из-за бездорожья районы. Летел Чкалов на самолете-амфибии «Ш-I». 

Самолет-амфибия "Ш-I"

Посадка была возможна и на суше и на воде. Задание Валерий Павлович выполнил хорошо, агитатор побывал во многих местах, и вот наступил день вылета в Ленинград. Сейчас у нас уже хорошо научились предсказывать погоду, очень редко синоптики ошибаются. А тогда ошибки бывали частенько. Ошиблись синоптики и на этот раз. «Дали» хорошую погоду. Чкалов и Иванов вылетели из Боровичей... Скоро видимость стала плохой, и Чкалову пришлось вести машину вдоль железнодорожного полотна...  Плоскость стала покрываться льдом. Машина явно тяжелела и неуклонно снижалась. Амфибия уже летела на высоте 25—30 метров. С двух сторон железной дороги — лес. Не видно ни поляны, ни просеки — то ли их в самом деле не попадалось, то ли туман мешал увидеть. Но вот уже настолько обледенела машина, что и повернуть стало невозможно, даже если бы и попалась подходящая поляна.
Вдруг Иванов закричал в ухо Чкалову: - Провода!
Действительно, перпендикулярно железной дороге шла линия высоковольтной передачи, а самолет летел как раз на высоте натянутых проводов. С большим трудом удалось Валерию Павловичу приподнять самолет над проводами. Не успели перелететь одну высоковольтную линию — за ней вторая. Внезапно начал вибрировать покрывшийся толстым слоем льда защитный козырек. Сначала чуть-чуть, потом все сильнее и сильнее. Отломился и отлетел кусок обледеневшего стекла, и сразу еще и еще. Николай Николаевич стал ломать стекло руками и бросать куски на землю, потому что боялся, что стекло может попасть в лицо ему и Чкалову.
Чкалов жестом показал Иванову:
- «Сажаю на рельсы».
Иванов кивнул. Действительно, другого выхода не было._ 
_ ...И в этот момент впереди вырисовываются контуры железнодорожного виадука. Чкалов пытается поднять машину, чтобы перелететь виадук. Не тут-то было! Машина не поднимается ни на метр, настолько она обледенела... И вот здесь побеждает высокая точность расчета и мастерство исполнения. Ручку от себя! — последний шанс увеличить скорость самолета переходом в маленькое пике. Почти касаясь рельсов, самолет идет под мост. Валерий Павлович выпустил лыжи. Одна лыжа уже скользнула по рельсу. Еще немного — и амфибия благополучно села бы на рельсы. Но благополучия в этом полете так до конца и не было. Вылетев из-под виадука, самолет задел плоскостью столб семафора. Машину резко развернуло влево, она ударилась о рельсы, и, таким образом, помимо воли летчика, приземлилась, только не вдоль железнодорожного полотна, а поперек. Чкалов и Иванов отделались легкими ушибами, вылезли из самолета, размялись._ 
_ Ну вот, теперь можно и покурить, — сказал Валерий Павлович и достал портсигар. Но покурить не пришлось. Раздался паровозный гудок. Валерий Павлович и Николай Николаевич, оба физически очень сильные («два медведя в одной кабине» — шутили о них летчики), молча, не сговариваясь, подняли машину за хвост и потащили ее прочь с полотна. Показался товарный поезд. Николай, оставайся, я поехал за помощью, — Чкалов прыгнул на подножку товарного вагона с тамбуром для кондуктора и весело помахал рукой своему бортмеханику."_
  По факту аварии самолета было заведено уголовное дело. В ходе следствия экипаж оправдали - "Виноваты метеоусловия".  
Есть предположение, что виадук, под которым пролетел Чкалов  находился (и находиться сейчас) в районе города Кириши (бывшее село Сольца) Ленинградской обл. Дело в том, что на картах того времени  на маршруте  полёта из Боровичей в Ленинград  других виадуков не было. 

 
*Железнодорожный виадук с семафором.* (Примерно под таким пролетел Чкалов) /// *Виадук в районе города Кириши (бывшее село Сольца) Ленинградской обл.* (современный вид)

Друзья Чкалова всё это время просили начальство за "опального" лётчика. Однажды на аэродроме Громов и Юмашев подошли к  Алкснису, который в то время был заместителем начальника ВВС РККА и попробовали ему объяснить:
_"— Дело в том, что все мы — с кипучим молодым темпераментом, но похитрее: делаем не на глазах, а поодаль. А Чкалову скучно в части, он полон энергии и не знает, куда её девать. Дайте ему настоящую работу лётчика-испытателя. Вот там ему придётся голову поломать и хулиганить будет некогда.
— Вот это, пожалуй, аргумент убедительный, — сказал Алкснис.
— Он же храбр и полон энергии, — продолжали мы.
— Правильно, вы меня убедили."_
Чкалов был возвращён в  ВВС в качестве лётчика.

Продолжение следует...

----------


## Владимир -81

Продолжение
*Часть 5*
10 ноября 1930 года Валерий Павлович Чкалов был зачислен в списки прикомандированных к 1-му Отделу НИИ ВВС РККА _"для месячного испытания на предмет определения пригодности в качестве лётчика."_ Это была интересная, достойная чкаловского характера работа, он с головой ушёл в  новое для него дело. Менее чем через год Приказом по НИИ ВВС РККА от 30.08.31 года _"Ст. инструктора-лётчика тов. Чкалова В.П. допускают к исполнению должности командира 2 неотдельного отряда 2-й авиаэскдрильи авиагруппы."_
Начав с обычных аэродромных полетов, Чкалов скоро перешёл к выполнению специальных заданий. В полетах был по прежнему неутомим. За первый  год работы в институте он провел в воздухе около 300 часов, выполняя полетные задания на испытания самолетов, моторов, вооружения и приборов.
В НИИ Чкалов встретился со своим однокашником по егорьевской и серпуховской авиашколе, летчиком-испытателем *Александром Анисимовым*.  Эта встреча двух талантливых летчиков-истребителей, которые по смелости, находчивости и мастерству полета не уступали друг другу, вскоре перешла в дружбу, преданность и взаимное уважение.
Командир летного соединения НИИ ВВС *Александр Туржанский* в своих воспоминаниях так рассказывал о этих друзьях:
_"Однажды Анисимов и Чкалов — одновременно получили приказ испытать по самолету... У каждого из них была своя зона для выполнения задания. Вместе они завершили полет, и оба планировали к аэродрому на посадку. Внезапно самолет Чкалова резко изменил режим планирования, круто с полным газом дал «горку» и оттуда спикировал на Анисимова... Начался воздушный "бой" на высоте 200 метров. Самолеты свечой поднимались в небо, оттуда низвергались вниз, и казалось, что они вот-вот врежутся в аэродром, но буквально у земли они снова крутыми виражами "ввинчивались" в небо и там продолжали сумасшедшую карусель...
"Бой" продолжался шесть-семь минут, после чего истребители пристроились друг к другу, парой сделали отличную посадку. Увидев меня на старте, летчики четко доложили, что задание выполнено. На их лицах я видел выражение виновности. Мне предстояло решить, как реагировать на это грубое нарушение летной дисциплины. Арестовать обоих суток на десять? Но у них и так их хватает, и вряд ли это явится воспитательной мерой. Решаю выбивать клин клином.
— Я наблюдал ваш "бой", — спокойно говорю обоим. — Слабо! Нет настоящей лихости, напористости, мало инициативы. После заправки горючим повторить «бой», но проведите его образцово, как бы на войне. Высотой не ограничиваю, обязательное требование — быть осторожнее, не мешать другим самолетам, а в остальном полная инициатива! Выполняйте!
— Есть! — ответили оба и переглянулись друг с другом: на их лицах было написано недоумение. Посовещавшись между собой, пошли к машинам.
Их самолеты разошлись в разные стороны и встретились над центром аэродрома на высоте 1000 метров. Начался "бой". В нем было много искусства, красоты, бесстрашия, но не было той бесшабашной лихости, как в первом полете. Оба старались держаться назначенной зоны...
Я похвалил обоих и сказал, если кому из них захочется совершить полет, выходящий за рамки наставления, то пусть они скажут мне заранее. Я не буду препятствовать и разрешу им не придерживаться уставной высоты, если это нужно для испытаний. Опыт удался...»_
В декабре 1931 года В.П. Чкалов участвовал в первом испытательном полете "воздушной этажерки".
На крыльях бомбардировщика "ТБ-1" были установлены два истребителя "И-4". Носитель пилотировали А.И. Залевский и B.C. Вахмистров, в кабине левого "И-4" сидел В.П. Чкалов, правого — А.Ф. Анисимов.
 Все участники испытаний были представлены к ордену Красной Звезды.

*Участники «звена Вахмистрова». Слева-направо:  А.Ф. Анисимов, В.С. Вахмистров, A.И. Залевский, B.П. Чкалов, инженер ТБ-1 В.В. Морозов.*

Однако представление о награждении на Чкалова вскоре было отозвано. 
Одной из причин этого  был малоизвестный факт биографии В.П. Чкалова. 
В одном из циркуляров ОГПУ  № 25/00 от 2 февраля 1930 года,  указывалось:
_"2. Обратить особое внимание на выявление связей начсостава с кулацкими элементами в деревне и нэпманами в городе, создав специальный учет таковых..."_
 22 марта 1931 г. умер отец Чкалова. Доверенность на право распоряжения наследством (пятистенным домом с постройками и садом) с согласия всех наследников была оформлена на Валерия Чкалова.  Эта доверенность должна была быть удостоверена поселковым советом. И вот тут-то зависть и недоброжелательство  по отношению к отцу Чкалова, крепкому мастеровому человеку,  нашла выход: _"Секретно. Выписка из протокола заседания фракции Васильевского (Василёвского) поселкового совета от 11 апреля 1931 г...  Постановили: из рядов РККА гр-на Чкалова В.П. отозвать как сына пароходчика старающегося к обогащению за счет нетрудовых доходов..."_  Дом у Чкаловых отобрали, а документ был направлен по официальным каналам. 
Иногда Чкалову удавалось составить свое собственное мнение, не совпадавшее с официальной характеристикой, обнаружить каскадом фигур высшего пилотажа скрытые качества или недостатки самолета. Кое-кому в НИИ это не нравилось. Слишком явно  Чкалов выступал против старых авиационных норм. На него опять посыпались всевозможные взыскания, ему задержали очередное  звание. В личном деле Чкалова есть  "интересное" заключение аттестационной комиссии от 13 декабря 1931 г. (дословно):_ «С аттестацией согласны – предупредить о необходимости активного участия в общественно-политической жизни части, а так же о необходимости совершенствования в области методического саморазвития». Утверждаю. П.п. Нач. НИИ Бузанов.»_  Очевидно, других претензий к лётчику-испытателю Чкалову, как  "участия в общественно-политической жизни части", у командования НИИ не было. Тем не менее...
В ноябре 1932 г. Чкалова направили в специальную группу "недисциплинированных летчиков", собранных из разных авиационных частей. Там он встретился со своим бывшим ленинградским командиром И.П. Антошиным, "Батей". В своих воспоминаниях И. П. Антошин так описывает эту встречу с Чкаловым:
_"...меня перевели преподавателем в Военно-воздушную академию. Начальник кафедры поручил мне провести цикл лекций... От начальника этой группы я узнал, что аудитория, с которой мне придется заниматься, представляет из себя летный состав различных частей..." Среди них я встретил Чкалова, который мне страстно говорил: "...ради счастья родной страны я должен искать, добиваться нового, совершенствовать, шлифовать технику пилотирования. Нам нужна авиация высокого класса, а от меня требуют: будь осторожен при испытаниях, не давай полной нагрузки на все детали. Но как, скажи ты мне, я могу проверить без этого самолет? Летчик должен быть вполне уверен в прочности машины, знать, что в самых сложных условиях полета ни один винтик не подведет."_
В конце-концов Чкалова из НИИ ВВС уволили, а чуть позже, в апреле 1933 г.,  перевели в резерв РККА. 
...............
_"В один из вечеров Чкалов пришел к Антошину в приподнятом настроении и заявил: — Я все продумал, все взвесил и знаю: настоящую пользу я смогу принести, испытывая самолеты на заводе. Заводские испытания — совсем другое дело, чем испытания в НИИ. Там не только можно, но и должно изучать характер машины..."_
В январе 1933 г. Чкалов был принят на работу лётчиком-испытателем Московского авиационного завода №39.
Перейдя на новую работу, Чкалов 27 марта 1933 г. прошел медкомиссию при Главном Управлении авиационной промышленности (ГУАП) и очередной раз был признан годным к летноподъемной службе. Ни окулист, ни психиатр, ни другие специалисты, замечаний к здоровью Чкалова не имели.
На заводе было образовано Центральное конструкторское бюро для проектирования и производства лёгких самолетов. ЦКБ возглавил Сергей Владимирович Ильюшин. Структурно ЦКБ состояло из самостоятельных конструкторских бригад, специализировавшихся по типам самолетов, вооружению, технологии и проведению различного рода испытаний...
В 1933 г. в ЦКБ начальником конструкторской бригады № 2 был Николай Николаевич Поликарпов, который в 1929 г. был обвинён в «участии в контрреволюционной вредительской организации» и приговорён к высшей мере наказания, в 1931 г. был амнистирован, в 1935 г. награждён Орденом Ленина, а в 1940 г. стал Героем Социалистического труда, вот такие были времена.
Как известно, Чкалов принял самое непосредственное участие в испытаниях самолётов "ЦКБ-3" ("И-15") и "ЦКБ-12" ("И-16"). 
1.05.35 г. Чкалов пролетел на "И-16" над Красной площадью, завершая воздушный парад.
2.05.35 г. совершил показательный пилотаж во время воздушного парада на Центральном аэродроме.
5.05.35 г. за успешные испытания истребителя "И-16" Чкалов был награжден орденом Ленина. 

*Стали и Чкалов 1935 г. Фото Н.А. Вихирева*

До последнего трагического полёта Чкалова оставалось чуть больше трёх с половиной лет.
Продолжение следует...

----------


## Владимир -81

Продолжение
*Часть 6*
О беспосадочном перелёте экипажа Чкалова на Дальний Восток писали сами участники этого перелёта. 
Старт "АНТ-25" состоялся в 2 часа 44 минуты (по Гринвичу) 20 июля 1936 г. со Щелковского аэродрома. Самолет благополучно прошел значительную часть пути в направлении Северного полюса, затем над Землей Франца Иосифа повернул на восток и проследовал до Камчатки. Посадку в сложнейших метеоусловиях экипаж совершил у Сахалина на небольшом острове Удд (ныне о. Чкалов) 22 июля в 13 часов 45 минут по московскому времени. События заключительного этапа перелета были записаны Г.Ф. Байдуковым на острове Удд:
_"Охотское море – штормовой ветер, туман с дождем. Николаевск – нулевая видимость, густой дождь с туманом... Уступаю место Чкалову. Чкалов дает крутое снижение, и перед Сахалином мы идем на высоте 50 метров. Сильно болтает. Очевидно, обледенение прогрессирует. Окна затянуты слоем льда. Я радирую в Хабаровск и Николаевск об обледенении самолета. Чкалов срочно убавляет газ и идет на снижение. С высоты 15 метров видим воду, а через секунду островок, но он закрыт туманом. Даю радиограмму в Хабаровск. Через несколько секунд ловим слова, они идут из эфира непрерывно: "Приказываю прекратить полет, сесть при первой возможности. Орджоникидзе". Выбираем место посадки. Чкалов уверенно ведет машину на остров... Благодаря мастерству Чкалова посадка на неизвестную и абсолютно непригодную для этого площадку прошла практически идеально. В этих условиях поломка одного из колес левой стойки шасси можно считать пустяком..."_
24 июля 1936 года ЦИК Союза ССР постановил "за осуществление героического беспосадочного дальнего перелета..." присвоить звание Героев Советского Союза В.П. Чкалову, Г.Ф. Байдукову и А.В. Белякову с вручением ордена Ленина.
На острове Удд по предложению экипажа на борту самолета крупными буквами нанесли надпись "Сталинский маршрут".

*Автор Семён Кожин*

Местные жители остова Удд (ныне о. Чкалов) и пограничники острова Лангр (ныне о. Байдуков) оказали всю необходимую помощь экипажу. Был произведен ремонт поврежденного шасси. На остров баржами был доставлен строительный материал и за четверо суток была построена деревянная взлетная полоса длинной 400 и шириной 50 метров, на строительство которой потребовалось около 12 тысяч кубометров лесоматериалов.  Утром 2 августа "АНТ-25", пробежав по деревянной взлётной полосе, поднялся над островком и взял курс на Хабаровск.

*Автор Семён Кожин*

 Интересные и малоизвестные факты этого перелёта описал Владимир Федорович Быков в документальной повести *"Тайна острова Удд. Полный текст".*  Неизвестные страницы знаменитого Чкаловского перелёта на Дальний Восток, который мог обернуться трагедией. 
....................................
О перелёте экипажа Чкалова через Северный полюс в Америку интересно  почитать *Штурманский бортовой журнал самолёта "NO25"*
Интересная подробность:
Маркуша Анатолий Маркович писатель, лётчик-истребитель писал:
_"В нашем доме жил Эммануил Ильич Гец. Он был печатником наивысшей квалификации. И вот я зашел к нему в дом и увидел огненно-красный альбом, к обложке его приклеен белый прямоугольник и в нем написано «Штурманский бортовой журнал самолета № 025». Глупо улыбаясь, спросил:
— Откуда это?
— Что, здорово сработали? Валерий Павлович одобрил, — довольным голосом ответил на мой вопрос Моня.
Оказалось, передо мной лежит полиграфическая факсимильная копия чкаловского бортжурнала — подлинный шедевр печатного искусства.
— Станешь летчиком, подарю, — пообещал Эммануил Ильич.
И вот летчиком я стал, но в Москву попал не скоро — училище, война... А когда приехал, узнал — наш сосед, умер. По прошествии многих лет я рассказал (эту историю) седому заслуженному авиационному генералу.
— Это что! Вот послушай, какая со мной штука приключилась. На войне дело было. Будит меня среди ночи адъютант и докладывает: с той стороны, через линию фронта перешла какая-то женщина. Требует старшего авиационного начальника. Говорит, принесла документ особой важности и может его вручить только самому главному начальнику. Входит. С лица — обыкновенная женщина, средних лет. В ватнике, в валенках, голова платком покрыта. Видно, замерзла. В феврале дело было — самые морозы. Короче говоря, достает эта женщина из-за пазухи пакет, разворачивает и кладет передо мной на стол книгу. Гляжу — «Штурманский бортовой журнал № 025». Представить можешь?
Рассказывает: в ее доме немец стоит. Майор. Со всех концов таскает книги, больше старинные, церковные, и посылками отправляет в Германию. Женщина убирала в комнате майора, когда того не было дома, вдруг увидела, поняла —Чкалов! — и решила спасти журнал.
Сто двадцать километров пешком добиралась, все бросив: хозяйство, дом... Жизнью рисковала. Ну, мог я сказать, что принесла она копию. Не мог. Убей — не мог. Наградил человека орденом: «за спасение документов особой важности», поблагодарил от лица службы и от себя лично..."_
В декабре 1938 года было принято решение сделать полиграфическую копию штурманского бортового журнала чкаловского "АНТ 25", пишет В.Фёдоров в книге "Полёт в запредельность". Но выпуск затянулся и бортовой журнал был отпечатан только в 1940 году тиражом 5000 экземпляров, так что сотни музеев могли его свободно приобрести. Между копиями и оригиналом было небольшое отличие: на обложке оригинала журнала значилось "Штурманский бортовой журнал самолета "АНТ-25", а на копиях "Штурманский бортовой журнал самолета "NO25". Это, пожалуй, единственное существенное отличие.
Ещё, очень интересно почитать газеты тех времён :
*18 июня 1937 года*
Корреспонденты газеты "Правда" с места событий писали:
_"Старт"_
_"...Над лесом просачивался рассвет. ...На вершине бетонной горки стоял самолет. Трехлопастный винт сверкал в ранних солнечных лучах. На фюзеляже—легендарная символическая надпись: «Сталинский маршрут». 
Спортивные комиссары опечатали и запломбировали бензиновые и масляные баки, прикрепили барографы... Чкалов присел на траву в кругу свои старых друзей летчиков-испытателей. Он выкурил последнюю папиросу, затем прошёлся в одиночестве, оглянул длинную стартовую дорожку...
Чкалов дал знак садиться в самолёт.  В небе сверкнула и описала дугу красная ракета. Это был сигнал очистить бетонную дорожку. Летчики один за другим поднялись  в пилотскую кабину и закрыли люк. Взметнулась вторая красная ракета. Это означало — до взлёта осталось десять минут. Сверкнула третья красная ракета: путь свободен!
 4 часа 5 минут утра 18 июня 1937 года четвертая белая ракета дала сигнал к взлету. Мгновение спустя машина ринулась вниз по широкой бетонной дороге.
— Хорошо пошёл, — воскликнул Я. И. Алкснис, с восхищением всматриваясь в изумительно-мастерский разбег мощной машины"._
Вслед за "АНТ-25" в небо поднялись ещё два самолёта. В далёкий путь экипаж Чкалова провожали полковник Дедюлин А.Г. на самолёте  "АНТ-6", а на скоростном бомбардировщике "АНТ-40" взлетел комдив Бажанов Н.Н., который к этому времени оправился после аварии...

 БЛЕСТЯЩАЯ ПОБЕДА СОВЕТСКОЙ АВИАЦИИ. Газета "Правда" 21 июня:
_"Вчера в 19 час. 30 мин. по московскому времени, самолет «АНТ-25» совершил посадку на аэродроме Баракс, близ Портланда (штат Вашингтон)..."_

Экипажу Чкалова не удалось долететь до первоначально намеченной цели —  Сан-Франциско. Экипаж установил национальный рекорд дальности полета по прямой, но мировой рекорд побить не удалось. Зато это сделал экипаж М. М. Громова, в составе второго пилота А. Б. Юмашева и штурмана С. А. Данилина.
Для установления рекорда экипажа Громова, немаловажное значение имели результаты первого, чкаловского, перелета. В частности, учитывая опыт Чкалова, экипаж Громова взял в полет втрое больший запас кислорода и антиобледенительной жидкости для воздушного винта.

Торжественная встреча чкаловского экипажа в Москве состоялась 26 июля на Белорусском вокзале.

*На фото: (слева на право) Н.С. Хрущёв, В.П. Чкалов, И. Чкалов, Б.И. Россинский, О.Э. Чкалова*

Затем был триумфальный проезд экипажа Чкалова в автомобилях по Москве. В Георгиевском зале Большого Кремлевского дворца состоялся прием, на котором чествовали героев-летчиков уже первые лица страны – И.В. Сталин, В.М. Молотов, К.Е. Ворошилов и другие....
27.07.1937 г. Приказом НКО № 0760 В.П. Чкалов "Определён в кадры РККА в счёт "1000"... для работы в авиационной промышленности НКАП СССР.
27.07.1937 г. Приказом НКО № 0761 В.П. Чкалову присвоено воинское звание "Полковник".
9 августа ЦИК СССР постановил наградить В.П. Чкалова, Г.Ф. Байдукова и А.В. Белякова орденами Красного Знамени и выдать единовременную денежную награду в размере 30 тысяч рублей каждому.

Продолжение следует...

----------

